# HOW DO YOU TUNE A BOX?



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

OK SO IVE READ ALOT OF YOU GUYS SAYING YOUR BOXES ARE TUNED TO A CERTAIN HZ LEVEL .... EXACTLY WAT IS THAT AND HOW CAN I FIND OUT WAT MINES TUNED AT AND HOW DO I TUNE IT???


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

just turn the dial nob, duh



































































:biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

you are going to need to go buy a "bass mekanic" album from i tunes or somethin with all the bonus tracks are just hz tones ranging from about 20hz up to 99 hz

then you go sit in your car
and play hz tones starting at 20 - and up to about 65
keeping the volume at the same level the entire time
the hz track that plays the loudest in your car is the frequency your box is tuned to - unless you have a sealed box wich is not cabable of being tuned - in wich then it would be the resonant frequency of your car would be the loudest hz tone. 

hz = hertz wich are frequency waves. every sound can be measured in them in a time line of how many you hear per second.
a 33 hz tone will move the cone of the speaker in and out 33 times per second to make the sound waves. 

most people believe that sub bass is between 20hz and 150hz
and anything above 150 is mid bass realley.
anything lower than 20hz is suposed to be in audable by human ear.
but you shure can feel it. if you can hear something when playing tracks below 20hz it might be the psyical noise of the speaker moving in and out playing such low frequencys.


to tune a ported box - you ajust the leingth and size of the port in the box. there is a verry complex math equasion that basicly tells you what size port will = what tuning you want.

go here and mess around with the woofer box calculator.
http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/rftech.asp


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 24 2010, 07:37 PM~17592186
> *you are going to need to go buy a "bass mekanic"  album from i tunes or somethin  with all the bonus tracks are just hz tones ranging from about 20hz up to 99 hz
> 
> then you go sit in your car
> ...


OK SO WATS THE IDEAL HZ A BOX SHOULD BE TUNED AT??


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

if you like quality sounding music then tuning between 30 to 33 hz is good
if you want loud as can be than from 34 up to 40hz
BUT
know that any frequency played below the box tuning is not limited in its in and out movment by the air cussion of the box - or the air spring that the box has the ability to control the movment of the speaker.
so
it is verry possible to damage speakers due to over excursion in a box that is tuned too high - and not setting the amp to match the tuning of the box. the amp will have a lpf knob - or low preassure frequency tuning knob that must match the hz tuning of the box if you plan to realley wang the subs to the limits and not smoke them up.

the hz tuning of the box will be the loudest at what its tuned to - but a 34hz bass note is more audible than a 30hz bass note where the low stuff is what shakes shit around more the upper bass is what is actually loud. 
buy the bass mekanic cd and play with the test tones in your car system to see what I mean. - its also helpful to put it all on your I pod or mp3 player so that when realley bassing out in your car the cd player wont skip cause that can cause you some tuning issues also if you have to fight a skipping cd all the time.


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 26 2010, 04:43 PM~17613748
> *if you like quality sounding music then tuning between 30 to 33 hz is good
> if you want loud as can be than from 34 up to 40hz
> BUT
> ...


AIGHT COOL ILL CHECK THAT OUT THANKS FOR THE HELP :biggrin:


----------



## sshayndell12 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok the way you tunr ur Box is Math.. IT has to do with the width of ur port how far back it goes and how much to the left or right it goes.. There are programs online u can use.. This one is the easiest...http://www.reaudio.com/speaker_box/LPort…
____________________________________________________________
Sports Supplements
Sports Nutrition


----------



## pedroe80513s (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sshayndell12_@May 27 2010, 02:15 AM~17619202
> *Ok the way you tunr ur Box is Math.. IT has to do with the width of ur port how far back it goes and how much to the left or right it goes.. There are programs online u can use.. This one is the easiest...http://www.reaudio.com/speaker_box/LPort…
> ____________________________________________________________
> Sports Supplements
> ...


THE LINK DOESNT WORK HOMIE


----------



## lance_aka_64 (May 23, 2010)

download this box calculator.http://cid-1e28f7d3956a626f.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?uc=1


you can also use the box wizard on reaudio.com

or you can download winisd

or bassboxpro

wow so many ppl on this site but dont know shit about audio.

check out stevemeadedesigns.com
or
caraudioclassifieds.org

i would not ask about audio on this site. this is not an audio site. chack out smd and caco.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lance_aka_64_@Jun 18 2010, 09:30 AM~17823708
> *download this box calculator.http://cid-1e28f7d3956a626f.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/.Public?uc=1
> you can also use the box wizard on reaudio.com
> 
> ...



Well actually if people weren't lazy and read the Sticky all these simple ass questions would never be asked...


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Just check out this website: http://www.bcae1.com/spboxnew2.htm
It has all the info and calculators you need to build a box. 

Chances are if you just bought a box from a store it is not properly tuned for your particular subs. Tuning is determined by your box and port dimensions. Most of the mass produced boxes are made with too thin MDF and I have never seen one with internal bracing. Your speakers would sound a helluva lot better in a proper box.


----------

